# info on sims dublin



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi 
Im lookin into clinics for tx in 2014
Sims Dublin have an open mornin in January which I may attend - does anyone know wot happens at these open days or has anyone been?  We have a fair bit of travelling to go an dont want to waste are time as such
I was told if you attend this ur consultation is free not sure if this is rite or not?  
More info The better
Thanks in advance x


----------



## Hannah10 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi there, 

I actually attended an open day a few weeks ago and fond it extremely worthwhile. In fact my husband and I have decided to go there for our 5th cycle.  

What kind of info would you like to know and I will try and help

Hannah10 xx


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi hannah
Thank u for replyin
Im just after any info really on wot to expect at it
Do they go through much info an pricing etc
Do u no if its true bout the free consultation


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Booked in for next one


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

How does anyone decide on which clinic to go with? ??  
Rfc not even an option!!

Sims dublin
Gcrm belfast
Origin Belfast

Head is in a spin!!!!!!   

All opinions / experience greatly received

Thank you in advance x


----------



## patientstill (Dec 21, 2013)

If you have a choice, i'd suggest sims might be the best choice. I believe that its modern and progressive. I havent had treatment there but would consider it.  Gcrm belfast is only starting up and I don't know much about origin.


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

GCRM Glasgow great, not sure about Belfast outfit as not been before.
I'd give origin a miss definitely.
Not had any joy with sims but they far supersede the others
DE x


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Sounds as tho sims wud be the better option
Im scared nervous of what lies ahead I really hope 2014 is our year it really is now or never! I have a lot of weight to get off again as ive a lot bk on   

Heres hopin dreams come true

Wishin all u ladies success in 2014 x


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hi gailgegirl,

sorry to but in but is there any chance could you give me a bit more info on gennet, that sounds awfully cheap (thankfully) but can you give me an overall approx total of what it cost you and did you find the travelling back and forward stressful,im one of the ones thats 'scared' to go abroadf although at this stage desperate 

thankyou and happy new year xxx


----------



## mccrea74 (Apr 18, 2011)

Sims is a fantastic clinic, very professional with great facilities (more like a hospital). The staff are wonderful too. GCRM looks a very exciting new clinic that offers EEVA IVF which is cutting edge stuff -well worth looking at imo


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Ive been to both open dats at sims an gcrm anwas impressed wuth both I just dont no which one to choose


----------

